# Can Anybody Explain This.........



## rik1967 (Jul 18, 2008)

Why does this seiko  cost nearly Â£30 more than  this one ?

Could the 2nd one be a very good fake?


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

rik1967 said:


> Why does this seiko  cost nearly Â£30 more than  this one ?
> 
> Could the 2nd one be a very good fake?


Doesn't look like a fake to me - but then if you notice the postage costs on the second watch you'll notice that they're almost 30 quid higer. Total price will be about the same...


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

The first watch would cost in total Â£66.49 and the second watch would cost Â£37.98 ...........not exactly the same.

As for being fake I have no idea, ebay sellers often use low item cost and high postage costs to avoid ebay fees and to stop you sending it back should it be poor quality.

All you can do is ask questions, read feedback etc as I am sure paypal refund all costs should it turn out to be not as described and the seller does say its genuine.

if I was looking for one of these I would buy the cheaper one after a little time researching the seller and maybe politely e mailing someone who has bought one of these off him previously via his feedback list.

Martyn.


----------



## big_c (Jun 26, 2008)

Dont ever assume that paypal will refund your money. There have been many disputes that paypal has favored a preferred seller even if they were wrong. This is a large issue that ebay and paypal have been reluctant to fix. If you pay with your credit card, this is the safest option as you can dispute the payment and return the item and your credit card will cover the costs. I personally would not purchase the second one simply based on the fact that it is coming out of Hong Kong. This is where fake items come from most of the time. The chance that the watch is fake is quite likely built into the purchase price for the watch coming from hong kong. Be weary, the watches coming out of asia have been able to fake rolex's for all but the best of dealers...weight, movement, materials, visible quality and all...



s67 said:


> The first watch would cost in total Â£66.49 and the second watch would cost Â£37.98 ...........not exactly the same.
> 
> As for being fake I have no idea, ebay sellers often use low item cost and high postage costs to avoid ebay fees and to stop you sending it back should it be poor quality.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

big_c said:


> If you pay with your credit card, this is the safest option as you can dispute the payment and return the item and your credit card will cover the costs.


Not if you payed with Paypal they won't. Funding Paypal using your credit card is just that - you are still making payment with Paypal. Your credit card company will agrue that they sent the money you instructed them to to Paypal, and you paid for the purchase with Paypal not your credit card. Happened to a friend of mine earlier this year who was told (by HSBC) that he should claim through Paypal. He did, and got a full refund (eventually).

The best protection you can use when buying from eBay (or anywhere else, for that matter) is common sense. Check out the seller, and only when you're satisfied that everything is as it seems make the purchase. Paypal is certainly not perfect, but it gives you more chance of getting a refund if things go badly than any other form of payment you can use on eBay.


----------



## rik1967 (Jul 18, 2008)

Cheers for the advice......i am now very careful about buying stuff from ebay because of the crappy swiss army watches i bought from china_pigpig/superselling2007


----------

